# Creaking Seatpost is Driving Freakin NUTS



## Moo Shoo Pork (Jan 17, 2004)

I have read just about every thread on mtbr and other web sites and I still can't get my seatpost to stock creaking/ticking. I know it is the seatpost because it only happens when I am seated and pedaling. When I stand and pedal pure silence. So, here is what I have done and specs of seatpost.

Thompson Seatpost Elite
Rocket V Saddle.

1. Cleaned seatpost, seat clamp, and saddle rails
2. Applied a crap load of grease on seatpost and bolts and lubed seat clamp (still there)
3. Tried the electrical tape on rails trip. I thought it worked and then the creak came back
4. Instead of grease, I used antiseize goop. Cleaned all grease off before applying. Thought it worked. Creak came back again.

I swear I will go 6 to 9 months without creaking and then BAM, it shows up!. I:madman: If anyone has any ideas, please let me know.


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

Moo Shoo Pork said:


> I have read just about every thread on mtbr and other web sites and I still can't get my seatpost to stock creaking/ticking. I know it is the seatpost because it only happens when I am seated and pedaling. When I stand and pedal pure silence. So, here is what I have done and specs of seatpost.
> 
> Thompson Seatpost Elite
> Rocket V Saddle.
> ...


So this problem comes and goes over a period of time? Can you rememeber any changes you made the last time it stopped? I was going to go over the "creak list," but the stopping for 6 months at a time then starting again has me a little stumped. Probably a wrong guess, but have you checked you spoke tenstion? I have had similar symptoms with that problem.

Maybe some more detail about the previous creaks could help.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Have you checked the frame itself for any "stress" cracks? Especially in the seatpost insertion and seatmast area. I had the same problem years ago. Turned out to be a hairline crack in that area. The frame was toast, warranty time


----------



## Moo Shoo Pork (Jan 17, 2004)

Pisgah said:


> So this problem comes and goes over a period of time? Can you rememeber any changes you made the last time it stopped? I was going to go over the "creak list," but the stopping for 6 months at a time then starting again has me a little stumped. Probably a wrong guess, but have you checked you spoke tenstion? I have had similar symptoms with that problem.
> 
> Maybe some more detail about the previous creaks could help.


I converted to a QR clamp about 9 months ago. Never had any problems until last week when I was traveling and took of the seatpost and then reinstalled when I got to my destination. Funny thing is I have HT and another 5in FS bike have never had these problems. Don't get me wrong, I love my Blur LT, but this stuff just drives me bananas. Regarding spoke tension, I run Mavic Crossmax ST's. I would assume the clicking would still occur if I were off the seat. It only happens when I am seated and pedaling.


----------



## Moo Shoo Pork (Jan 17, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Have you checked the frame itself for any "stress" cracks? Especially in the seatpost insertion and seatmast area. I had the same problem years ago. Turned out to be a hairline crack in that area. The frame was toast, warranty time


Yes, I checked for cracks, and there were none.


----------



## wheatgerm (Jan 30, 2006)

Have you checked the saddle? I have a Rocket V as well and it has creaked where the rails go into the saddle. Squirt some lube at all 4 point where the rails enter the saddle. Tri-Flow has worked for me.


----------



## RM7 (May 6, 2004)

Hopefully I can explain this clearly, Have you tried putting any lube (spray lube) directly into where the seat rails insert into the seat Body? if not, give that a try. I've never used this seat before but I have had noise before from other seats and this rectified my seat noises in the past. good luck!


What Wheatgerm said.....and I also used tri-flow :thumbsup:


----------



## Moo Shoo Pork (Jan 17, 2004)

wheatgerm said:


> Have you checked the saddle? I have a Rocket V as well and it has creaked where the rails go into the saddle. Squirt some lube at all 4 point where the rails enter the saddle. Tri-Flow has worked for me.


This one I have not tried. I'll give it a try! Thank You!


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Moo Shoo Pork said:


> ...I swear I will go 6 to 9 months without creaking and then BAM, it shows up!. I:madman: If anyone has any ideas, please let me know.


Let me see if I understand this correctly.

You clean/grease the seatpost/clamp/rails and the creaking goes away for 6-9 months and then it starts again....repeat.

It's obvious that 6-9 months is how long it takes for dirt to work its way back in. The noise simply tells you that you waited too long to perform a normal maintenance item.

Mine does the same thing about once a season and needs cleaning/greasing.


----------



## krott5333 (Aug 6, 2009)

tighten the bolts on your seat clamp


----------



## atom29 (Feb 6, 2010)

WTB saddles creak.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Thomson seat posts just plain creak in my experience. I could get it to go away on my old Kona (thomson was the only company that made a quality 27.0 post) for about 6 months at a shot. Then I would have to pull it apart and grease the lower saddle and post interface. Go to something else and it will be years of worry free riding.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

RM7 said:


> Hopefully I can explain this clearly, Have you tried putting any lube (spray lube) directly into where the seat rails insert into the seat Body? if not, give that a try.


I second this suggestion.

Also, if it's staying quiet for 6-9 months, then it just sound like you've established the maintenance period for your seat post.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

wheatgerm said:


> Have you checked the saddle? I have a Rocket V as well and it has creaked where the rails go into the saddle. Squirt some lube at all 4 point where the rails enter the saddle. Tri-Flow has worked for me.


Ditto. Usually the source of my creaks. Or the fact that Thomson posts are prone to creaking due to their ribbed design.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

gmcttr said:


> Let me see if I understand this correctly.
> 
> You clean/grease the seatpost/clamp/rails and the creaking goes away for 6-9 months and then it starts again....repeat.
> 
> ...


Wurd! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

Stand up and pedal. Problem solved.


----------



## Moo Shoo Pork (Jan 17, 2004)

I appreciate everyone's feedback. After all that was posted and I tried, I was still getting that clicking noise. Finally brought it to my bike shop and they diagnosed it....It was the cleats on shoes! And, they were right!. There worn and loose. Replace the Candy cleats, and viola! Noise is gone!


----------



## Scrub (Feb 3, 2004)

*Diagnostic Fail*

You now deserve to have a creaky seat for a year...hehehe


----------



## Moo Shoo Pork (Jan 17, 2004)

Scrub said:


> You now deserve to have a creaky seat for a year...hehehe


No kidding after my drama, lol!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Moo Shoo Pork said:


> No kidding after my drama, lol!


Mystery solved! What a relief, I haven't slept for a week thinking about this.
Sure beats one of the alternatives that I mentioned it may be (broken frame).


----------

